
Show HN: Hey Freelancers - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/blog/freelancers
======
raunometsa
I'm running this small community site for remote workers and I've been
thinking about how to connect freelancers with clients.

As I'm now looking for a freelancer to help me with turning designs into
responsive html/css, I thought what a great way to start connecting
freelancers through this.

So I wrote a quick blog post about what I built yesterday. It's not just
posting freelance jobs, rather it's creating projects and inviting freelancers
to join.

I also shared a couple of more ideas where to take this next in the blog
("freelancer friends", "share with my network").

Would be fun to hear your thoughts!

You can read it on my blog:
[https://remotehub.io/blog/freelancers](https://remotehub.io/blog/freelancers)

And if you'd like to work on the project, let me know! You can fill in the
quick form on the project page: [https://remotehub.io/freelance/mygames-
website-development](https://remotehub.io/freelance/mygames-website-
development)

One problem I have with Upwork and Fiverr is that it seems to be built on
"lowest price wins". I don't like that. I think we could build something more
human! Yes?

